# Patrick Cassidy - The Children of Lir



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm sure you people are familiar with the Irish Opera The Children of Lir - if not PLZ try it out...it's an old one now but oh God does it move me! For example: Grave, Amach Daoibh A Chlann An Righ (Out with You, O Children of the King) and Marcradh Shíodha (The Fairy Cavalcade)	.....just amazing....


----------

